# أزاى اعبى دلثاميثرين



## dr/mega (27 أبريل 2014)

ياجماعة ياريت حد يفيدنى انا عايز اعبى مادة دلتاميثرين انا عندى مصدر للمادة بس انا عايز مصنع عبيها لى ويكون عارف اية المادة اللى بتثبتها وتمنعها من التطاير ياريت حد يدلنى فى اقرب فرصه


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (28 أبريل 2014)

الاخ الفاضل السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،
اذا كانت دلتا مثرين بودر فيمكنك اذابتها في زايلين مع حساب نسبة التركيز المطلوبه مع مراعاه السلامه المهنيه لانك تتعامل مع ماده شديدة السميه لذا يجب استخام القفازات و الكمامه و المحاذره من لمس الجلد ايضا . وفقك الله


----------



## mido_lordship (30 أبريل 2014)

dr/mega قال:


> ياجماعة ياريت حد يفيدنى انا عايز اعبى مادة دلتاميثرين انا عندى مصدر للمادة بس انا عايز مصنع عبيها لى ويكون عارف اية المادة اللى بتثبتها وتمنعها من التطاير ياريت حد يدلنى فى اقرب فرصه


عندك مصدر لل tc


----------

